

Deciding The Fate Of Your Digital Stuff After You're Gone - richeyrw
http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2013/04/12/177031885/deciding-the-fate-of-your-digital-stuff-after-youre-gone

======
pseingatl
Why does Google--or anyone else--think that already existing probate and
testamentary laws don't apply?

